# Pete Johnson in Virginia



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to give a heads up to those in the DC Metro area of a cigar event going on this weekend. I spoke with Bryan, aka Addiction, and we both will be attending this event and it should be a great time, info is below. We hope to see some gorillas out there. Bill is a great guy and runs a fantastic shop.

Friends,

Stop by the shop anytime from 10AM to 5PM this Thursday, September 27 and
meet the legendary founder of Tatuaje Cigars (www.tatuajecigars.com). As you
may already know, Tatuaje is the Spanish word for "tattoo." When you see
Pete Johnson you'll understand why he chose that name for his line of highly
rated cigars. For the entire day Pete will be offering the following deals
on Tatuaje:

-Buy 3 of the Tatuaje Miami, Cabaiguan, or Havana VI and receive a
FREE Cabaiguan Guapo, or 
-Buy a full count box and take 15% off plus get 5 FREE Cabaiguan
Guapo's.

The Cabaiguan Guapo (Spanish for "handsome") is something new from Pete that
features a sun grown wrapper instead of the shade wrapper used on the other
Cabaiguan shapes. They are a one-time production of only 50,000 cigars and
retail for $11.00.

Hope to see you there!

Bill
Leesburg Cigar & Pipe
205 Harrison Street, SE
Leesburg, VA 20175
P: 703.777.5557
F: 703.777.5570
E: [email protected]
www.LeesburgCigars.com


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'm trying to make it out there, but it don't look good.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

WTF!!!!!! WHY CAN'T HE COME AROUND WHEN I AM HOME!!!!!

Have fun guys :tu bastages.....


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

I would love to go to a TAT event! Why can't there be one around me.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump, it should be a good time. :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ugh! Im jealous!! That box deal sounds like it might be the way to go. Enjoy Guys....


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Another bump.


----------

